# rough play between new ferrets..



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

Sorry to be a pain.. i`ve just got a little hob ferrets approx 8 weeks old today, i put him in with my 2 jill ferrets.. they are 13-14 weeks old. They have been playing nicely together but a little while ago i caught Aphrodite being rough with the new baby hob Zeus.. it seemed at the time that it was slightly more than just playing, she didn`t hurt him but now i`m abit worried that she might!

Surely they should be ok together coz at 13-14 weeks old Aphrodite and Athena are still very much babies themselves... but they are quite alot bigger than Zeus.. will they settle down and do you think i`m worrying over nothing?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Ferrets play rough and noisy


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Ferrets play rough and noisy


Thanks hun, think i`m just more worried about the size difference tbh... don`t know if the little guy can handle the girls being too rough with him lol


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Just keep an eye on them but they have tough thik skin. Do you know what a group of ferrets is called?


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Business or fesnyng


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Just keep an eye on them but they have tough thik skin. Do you know what a group of ferrets is called?


haven`t got a clue what a group of ferrets is called.. My ferrets have settled down now, Aphrodite carries the little one about in her mouth though which i find very strange coz she`s only a baby still herself! They haven`t hurt him though and they all sleep together, so guess their happy x


----------

